# Spaced



## ewlyn (Jun 22, 2001)

I was just watching the two series of Spaced and was wondering if anyone else watches it.  IMO, it's one of the better shows ever created by anyone in any country... but that's also probably just because it reflects myself and my friends so much... and I love all the references.  I love Tim getting woken up by Amber and screaming out "Buffy"!  LOL  So many good bits... hard to select which is the best.  The Resident Evil/Evil Dead opening to episode 1.3 is also a classic.

Anyone else a Spaced fan?


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 23, 2001)

OMG?  Has no one here seen Spaced?  

It's, like, the best thing ever and totally a hommage to the whole SciFi/Fantasy thing.

You guys have got to try to see it!


----------



## wikiberry (Jun 23, 2001)

hmmm

never heard of it.
but give me when it's on and on what channel.
i'll give it a go.


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 23, 2001)

It's not on - that I know of - at the moment.  I was aired on channel 4 and I think E4 was showing it as well... you can get the first series - all 7 episodes - on video.

The official website is here: http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/spaced/

It's such a good show.


----------



## Arc_Angel (Jun 23, 2001)

I've never heard of it either


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 23, 2001)

LOL.  I had never heard of it either until I happened to be flipping my 5 channels one night and came upon Tim (the main character) acting out a scene from Evil Dead.  I was hooked from that moment.

If you go to the website I listed above and read the episode guide, it will give you an idea of why I'm so surprised no one has seen it.  It's kinda like reference city... only most of them are kinda obscure and darn funny.

I don't think I've ever laughed so hard at any other show.  If your local video store rents it - it's worth renting.  I think Blockbuster might have it here in Ascot... so you can probably get it at other Blockbusters throughout the UK if there is one near you.

The first 2 episodes are kinda bad as a first Space experience... so if you do rent it, I'd almost suggest fast forwarding 40 minutes to episode 3 and watching that to the end and then rewinding to see the first 2.

I'm rambling.  Sorry.


----------



## wikiberry (Jun 23, 2001)

lol

rambling's good.

there is a blockbuster 3 mins walk away 
from my house 
but don't have a membership card.
:dead: 

i think it's about time i got one,
don't ya think???


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 23, 2001)

YES!!  Wikiberry... go rent Ride with the Devil and Spaced! (if you can get it.)  

Ramble, ramble.


----------



## wikiberry (Jun 25, 2001)

will do!!!

as soon as my feet recover from those
HORRIFIC shoes i had to wear all day yesterday!


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *as soon as my feet recover from those
> HORRIFIC shoes i had to wear all day yesterday!*



This sounds interesting... what shoes did you have to wear?


----------



## wikiberry (Jun 25, 2001)

nothing interesting really.

but they were really really high heeled sandals!
i don't usually wear sandals and i usually stick to
comfy shoes...

my feet suffered for my lack of practice...


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 25, 2001)

I know that feeling!  I'm a trainers and dr. martins boot girl myself.  Went to a friends wedding in heels and couldn't walk for about 2 days afterwards.  My toes, especially, hated me.


----------



## wikiberry (Jun 25, 2001)

TWO days!!!

oh no. hope it won't be that long in my case...
i have to go to the blockbuster's!!!


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 25, 2001)

Yes, you do!  Have you tried soaking them in warm water?  I finally had to do that.  But I also never wear anything but flat shoes.  This was the first time in, like, 8 years or something. Yours should get better faster.


----------



## wikiberry (Jun 25, 2001)

thanks for the advice.

i don't think mine are that bad though.
hope for the best!!!


----------



## Neo (Jun 25, 2001)

I have seen it... and found it very funny


----------



## markpud (Jun 28, 2001)

not sure, maybe i've seen it once or twice, obviously i didnt get into it...


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 28, 2001)

*L*  Obviously Markpud.

I'm just surprised that no one here except for myself and Neo have seen it.  :eek7:


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 1, 2003)

*Anyone a fan of SPACED?*

Just wondering if anyone here is a fan of a sitcom called spaced. It concerns two people Tim and Daisy whom pretend to be a couple so they can rent a flat. The only reason that I mention it is that Simon Pegg who plays Tim is a keen sci fi fan (I think he has a regular column in the mag SFX) and made the character Tim a computer game addicted comic artist wannabe sci fi nut.
     The program is littered with refrences to cult films such as Close encounters robocop and 2001 to name a few. Its a cool program.


----------



## triffid (Oct 2, 2003)

I sure am a fan . I'm also of the Spaced-out fan site , you don't happen to log on there as well do you L.Arkwright and if so your name on that site wouldn't be Billypig by any chance would it?

.


----------



## Dave (Oct 3, 2003)

I hope you don't mind me merging these threads L. Arkwright.

I've never seen this before either, though it sounds like something I would like. I'm in the UK, and from these posts it is shown here, so which channel is it on please?

I don't think Blockbuster will have it any more, I hate it how they stop keeping things after a few months.


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 6, 2003)

It used to be on channel four Dave but its been off our screens for a while now. If you try Amazon you can get them from there. (thats what I did) However Ive heard that some of the main record shops now do them for about Â£8.99 ish. If youve never seen these before mate you should get them, your in for a treat.


----------



## Dave (Jun 17, 2007)

Resurrecting this thread....

I've bought the DVDs of Seasons 1 & 2  (£7.00 each from HMV) and I've been watching these. They are very, very funny and I'm surprised more people haven't wanted to discuss them.

As has been mentioned already, the shows are littered with SF references. I especially found the one when he gets sacked from the comic shop for refusing to sell Jar Jar Binks toys, and when he burns his Star Wars videos funny. I laughed out loud a few times, which is most unlike me. The Evil Dead and Buffy things mentioned were also funny. And the paintballing episode! I also saw the 'Close Encounters' Potato mountain and the 'Robocop' beginning to the robot wars episode. 

Since this series Simon Pegg has become a little more famous, and that Zombie episode is obviously the forerunner of 'Shaun of the Dead'. If you liked 'Hot Fuzz' then you will certainly enjoy 'Spaced'. 

Both Simon Pegg and Jessica Hynes née Stevenson have now also appeared in the new incarnation of 'Doctor Who'.


----------

